# Why do you want grandkids?



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 26, 2017)

I never had kids, but my two brothers did. And not all those kids had happy lives.  I asked my Mom & Dad why grandchildren mattered so much to them. They couldn't tell me why. My brothers with kids don't really know either.
?????


----------



## jujube (Aug 26, 2017)

Grandchildren are God's reward to you for your letting your own children live through their teen years.......


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2017)

It's almost like having another wonderful child of your own (the instinct that assures the continuance of the human race) with none of the labor pains, the putting up with a lot of the downside of raising children. You play, cuddle, treat and send home. In many cases, not all.

More love in your life.


----------



## Wren (Aug 26, 2017)

My friends say  they enjoy grandchildren because they have all the pleasure without the responsibility, more patience, experience and  time to  relax with them than they did with their own


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't have any, and never likely to because my daughter has never wanted children and at over 40 years old she's unlikely to change her mind...but for the same reasons as Radish Rose...I would love some... kinda get a second chance at raising children but this time, have a clue about what you're doing and get it right, and without all the stress of keeping them 24/7...


----------



## terry123 (Aug 26, 2017)

I have "grands" and I was hoping to have some but if my children decided not to, that would have been fine.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 26, 2017)

One of life's richest blessings.  They come to you at a much more relaxed time in your life.    You can do all the spoiling without a lot of responsibility, as with your own.  I only have one, but she is adored, and I am counting the days 'til she moves back home from Alaska...Sept 1st!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2017)

I look at my grandchildren (I have 3) as Hearts of my children's hearts. I wasn't supposed to be able to have children but I was blessed and have a son and a daughter. When I am with my grandchildren I feel like it's Heaven on Earth. My husband and I just came back from  5day vacation with my daughter ,her hubby and my 7yr old granddaughter. We loved it.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 27, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> RadishRose wrote:
> 
> "It's almost like having another wonderful child of your own (the instinct that assures the continuance of the human race) with none of the labor pains, the putting up with a lot of the downside of raising children. You play, cuddle, treat and send home. In many cases, not all.
> 
> ...



I agree totally with both the above posts. 

My parents were great with my daughter, especially my mum spoiling her to death, and her maternal grandmother said she thought as much of our child as she did her own children.

I'm lucky and unlucky at the same time (contradictory statement as ever I know  ), because I do have a grandson but for reasons a bit too complex to explain fully here I'm not able to see him or even send him a present, (estrangement from my daughter unfortunately, being the brief outline).


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2017)

grahamg said:


> I agree totally with both the above posts.
> 
> My parents were great with my daughter, especially my mum spoiling her to death, and her maternal grandmother said she thought as much of our child as she did her own children.
> 
> I'm lucky and unlucky at the same time (contradictory statement as ever I know  ), because I do have a grandson but for reasons a bit too complex to explain fully here I'm not able to see him or even send him a present, (estrangement from my daughter unfortunately, being the brief outline).



Sorry about your grandson Graham. Maybe in the future it will change. I don't like it when parents deprive their own children the benefits of loving grandparents or any loving relative, because of their own personal feud.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 27, 2017)

*Bit more complicated than that but no feud with my daughter*



RadishRose said:


> Grahamg wrote:
> "My parents were great with my daughter, especially my mum spoiling her to death, and her maternal grandmother said she thought as much of our child as she did her own children.
> 
> I'm lucky and unlucky at the same time (contradictory statement as ever I know  ), because I do have a grandson but for reasons a bit too complex to explain fully here I'm not able to see him or even send him a present, (estrangement from my daughter unfortunately, being the brief outline)."
> ...




No feud between my daughter and I. She came to my father's funeral twelve months ago and stood next to me in church and behaved as though she'd never been away (though since has declined presents for my grandson etc.

 However, it is taking the thread topic off course to talk about my situation and I think its too important a topic to allow that to happen.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2017)

grahamg said:


> No feud between my daughter and I. She came to my father's funeral twelve months ago and stood next to me in church and behaved as though she'd never been away (though since has declined presents for my grandson etc.
> 
> However, it is taking the thread topic off course to talk about my situation and I think its too important a topic to allow that to happen.



Sure thing!


----------



## Robusta (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't know why I am so happy to have my grands, but I am.  I have 5 and 3 greats.  I have two from my second marriage aged 24 and 22, they have given me my greats.  We did not have a bad relationship with those two,but it was not a close relationship due to their maternal grandparents being primary.  We are correcting that mistake with their children.  The grands from my third marriage are very close. 
This past weekend I was in my glory, six children from age 6 to 8 months tumbling around playing getting tickles piggyback rides and tummy berries. I love it.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 30, 2017)

I never was much of a "kid" person.  I much prefer when they are older and more reasonable and conversational.  The chaos and destruction wrought by young children is nerve wracking to me..   I love my grandchildren and like to see them.... but in small doses please..


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 30, 2017)

The #1 reason I've wanted grandchildren-  because I'd feel bad for my kids if they missed the chance to raise a family of their own.


----------

